# MEDICATIONS and sickness



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

I have got several mice that seem to be sick. I have various tanks with between 1 and 7 mice in each tank. In each tank there are one or two who are sniffling and a couple overall who just look crap.

One of my tanks houses 3 mice that I had pulled from my main tank because they got resp inf 3 months ago. They all recovered and were doing brilliant....they got sick too. Anyway went to the vets with some and he said this resp prob could be caused by a number of things and without knowing what the cause is then they don't know how to treat it. He said best let their immune system try and fight it and if one dies then do a mousey autopsy to find the cause and then obviously the 'cure'.

Not sure I was happy with that ... anyway left them (to try and let their immune system kick in) and have been strictly watching, observing meticulous hygiene and giving extra foods etc. My tank with the original 3 in was getting worse so I couldn't sit back and do nothing. I had some Marbocyl left over from the original bout of resp inf so I gave them some of that. I think they may have got a slightly higher dose than was on the bottle. Bingo.... they are better. Surely now that means if I give the others this then they too will get better (assuming of course that they have the same cause).

Forgive me for being naiive but surely it is better to do something than nothing. Let them try and fight it by all means but when they are obviously losing the fight then try something.....if that don't work try something else.

Can you get hold of these meds without seeing the vet...ie can you buy them online so that I can have a little store cupboard of treatments. I realise self medication is not ideal but to be honest by the time you get to the vets they are pretty sick because it happens so quick so surely treating early is better. Vets only ever give you Marbocyl, Septrin or Baytril anyway..... so whats the worst that can happen ? I know giving AB's willy nilly will cause resistance but who cares about that if you've got a sick animal that will die anyway if it's not treat ?

*What do you all have in your meds box in case of sickness ? *

Sorry for waffling on ...... I knew my animals need something but the vet just wasn't forthcoming. I should add that this vet seems pretty good generally although what do I know about telling a good vet from a bad one ?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

If I get anything from the vets for common or recurring problems I trawl the internet to see if I can get it cheaper and without prescription abroad.I usually can.The price of vets is shocking and when it comes to small stuff they aren't great.They have the power of the prescription in their hands though.The biggest rip off is for flea sprays,it's ridiculous that grown people need a prescription for it.Like you I'm willing to have a go at treating things myself,I've had more success than the vet as far as the mice go.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Although I'd never tell anyone not to go to a vet, there are many things you can treat successfully yourself without the need for one. For example mites and ringworm. As sarahc says, try looking online to see if you can buy the correct strength items without a prescription. On a complete tangent, septrin is the one drug I am allergic to :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I only buy things that I am familiar with and have previously had prescribed from the vet.Just don't want to pay for a further pointless consultation and prescription.Wormers for dogs are a prime example,I never get them from the vets and ear drops for the dogs are another thing I shell out for .Alas I havent found the brand that suits my animals available else where so have to continue with regular pointless consultations for a problem thats easily treated.


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

That is what really annoys me .... you know what the answer is but they insist you come along for a consultation.

I do understand that they have guidelines/ethics/codes etc etc but if you need a wormer/pesticide/AB then why bother going in ... especially when they saw the same problem on another animal of yours just three days ago.

What really bothers me is when they insist on a visit when you know that it could be too distressing for the animal .... so then you are faced with the dilemma.... go and distress the animal and get treatment that may or may not work ...... or don't go ... don't distress the animal but not get treatment. What a croc !!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

well I couldn't agree more.In fact I have done a small article on medication for the NMC news this month,perhaps you would like to add your two penneth if it's published.I love getting my magazine but this month was dismayed to find no input from members and I am as guilty as the next for sitting back.So I have done a couple of things ,if anyone else could be encouraged we'd all have something to read.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

What sort of thing do they want? I'm not sure how much value I would be able to contribute.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Oooh, I can write one about being a new fancier, my experiences so far and how nice all the experienced breeders have been.

Sorry, that's a bit off topic... There's a lot of rat pages online with home remedies, ie safe children's cough medicines for respiratory ailments etc, it's the same for mice you've just got to adjust the dose to the weight accordingly.

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

your experiences as a new fancier would be great.As for what people want to read about,well you have to think what you would be interested in as far as the fancy goes.For instance Ian,the tips I gave you on leaving your mice to go away for a few days I got from an article that somebody else wrote in the Nmc news.I took his ideas and tweaked ,tried and tested them and then passed my experience to you.You don't need to be J.k Rowlings.I hope Sarah and yyoung will respond to my health bit if and when it's published.Anything must be better than this months nothing.I have submitted 2 things and am going to send a 3rd this weekend.I sent them to Ruth the Editor by email and she'll decide what goes in.I'm off topic now aswell,but hey.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

sarah, what website is this - id like to have a look?  xx


SarahY said:


> Oooh, I can write one about being a new fancier, my experiences so far and how nice all the experienced breeders have been.
> 
> Sorry, that's a bit off topic... There's a lot of rat pages online with home remedies, ie safe children's cough medicines for respiratory ailments etc, it's the same for mice you've just got to adjust the dose to the weight accordingly.
> 
> Sarah xxx


----------

